# Fresh..How to learn watercolor painting



## Nigan1

I am good at oil painting, when I came here, I found the work here is really amazing, too powerful, I would also like to learn watercolor painting, I would like to ask you what good suggestions?


----------



## just

I can think of one suggestion right away. Learn correct puncuation. I am not sure what you are asking.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I am guessing English is not your mother tongue so there is a communication gap here. If you are asking to break into watercolor the best way, I would suggest internet tutorials, YouTube etc.....


----------



## Nigan1

I'm no good at English...


----------



## Nigan1

just said:


> I can think of one suggestion right away. Learn correct puncuation. I am not sure what you are asking.


 I'm no good at English...:unhappy:


----------



## Nigan1

Susan Mulno said:


> I am guessing English is not your mother tongue so there is a communication gap here. If you are asking to break into watercolor the best way, I would suggest internet tutorials, YouTube etc.....


 Yes you are right.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Your English is fine! :smile:


----------



## Nigan1

Susan Mulno said:


> Your English is fine! :smile:


 Are you saying the opposite?


----------



## Susan Mulno

No sir, I am saying I speak 1 language and 1 language only. You obviously have mastered at least two. I feel you have enough English to make yourself understood with minimal difficulty, and you will learn more as you use it, we'll done.


----------



## incrediblesculptures

Your suggestion is good, youtube. Youtube can teach you anything if you want.


----------



## dickhutchings

Practice is even better IMO. One painting a day with a new technique or something you're trying to figure out. Just keep painting and having fun. I'm sure the rest will come if you don't get too bogged down in masterpieces.


----------

